# la cote argus de l'ipad 1 qui remonte...



## yabr (7 Avril 2011)

bonjour
petite constatation...
il y a quinze jours à la sortie de l'ipad 2,on trouvait des ipad 1 16GO wifi d'occasion pour 250 euros....
ce matin je regarde les petites annnonces,pas un seul ipas 1 à moins de 320 euros...
que se passe t il??
est ce du à la pénurie de ipad2???
est ce du au fait que plus d'ipad 1 16go sur le refurb???

l'ipad serait il comme le bon vin??


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2011)

j'ai acheté l'Ipad 1 à 379 TTC sur l'apple store la veille du lancement de la V2

maintenant, de grand enseignes (dont je tairai le nom) "liquident" les stocks plus cher que ça ! en ai trouvé à 399 et même 429 !!! pour le 16Go wifi only !!!

va comprendre


----------



## JFL27 (7 Avril 2011)

Pour comprendre l'envolée de la côte de l'iPad 1, il faut regarder celle de l'iPad 2 sur le marché gris ! Simple problème de vase communiquant.


----------



## yabr (7 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'ai acheté l'Ipad 1 à 379 TTC sur l'apple store la veille du lancement de la V2
> 
> maintenant, de grand enseignes (dont je tairai le nom) "liquident" les stocks plus cher que ça ! en ai trouvé à 399 et même 429 !!! pour le 16Go wifi only !!!
> 
> va comprendre


 
--->penurie d'ipad2 
ou alors l'ipad2 a peut etre decu ceux qui desiraient passer du 1 au 2? et qui vont finalement attendre la version3?


----------



## ederntal (7 Avril 2011)

C'est juste qu'à la sortie de l'iPad2, de nombreuses enseignes (dont Apple) a bradé le prix de l'iPad1&#8230; Et le marché de l'occasion est donc logiquement descendu (il ne peux pas y avoir de l'occaz au même prix que du neuf !).

Aujourd'hui, les stocks d'iPad1 neufs bradés ont été écoulés&#8230; Les prix de l'occasion peuvent donc remonter à son juste prix !


----------



## yabr (7 Avril 2011)

JFL27 a dit:


> Pour comprendre l'envolée de la côte de l'iPad 1, il faut regarder celle de l'iPad 2 sur le marché gris ! Simple problème de vase communiquant.


 
je trouve lamentable les gens qui ont achete des ipad2,et qui en font commerce avec une culbute......
sale mentalité !


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Avril 2011)

yabr a dit:


> je trouve lamentable les gens qui ont achete des ipad2,et qui en font commerce avec une culbute......
> sale mentalité !



Ca c'est bien vrai ma brave dame faudrait tous les pendre, allez on dit midi à la Bastille?

PS: dans Casimir y a un humain, c'est pas un vrai


----------



## ederntal (7 Avril 2011)

yabr a dit:


> je trouve lamentable les gens qui ont achete des ipad2,et qui en font commerce avec une culbute......
> sale mentalité !



Ce qui est lamentable, ce sont les gens qui sont prêt à mettre 200 euros de + dans un produit pour ne pas a avoir attendre 15 jours !!!


----------



## yabr (7 Avril 2011)

ederntal a dit:


> Ce qui est lamentable, ce sont les gens qui sont prêt à mettre 200 euros de + dans un produit pour ne pas a avoir attendre 15 jours !!!


 
quelle crise?ou est la crise?
incroyable aussi de changer un produit qui a 4 mois parce que la nouvelle version est arrivée.....
apple l'a bien compris et en profite


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Avril 2011)

yabr a dit:


> quelle crise?ou est la crise?
> incroyable aussi de changer un produit qui a 4 mois parce que la nouvelle version est arrivée.....
> apple l'a bien compris et en profite



Mais laissez les gens qui bossent toute l'année se faire plaisir comme ils ont envie! C'est un monde de juger... Ca ne vous arrivé de vous faire plaisir?

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses sous, c'est encore libre la france non?

Moi ce que je trouve pathétique, c'est ce genre de commentaires qui ne servent a rien...


----------

